# Autotrader recommending 2BM



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Found this while browsing http://www.autotrader.co.uk/EDITORIAL/CARS/FEATURES/wash_the_car_complete_expert_guide.html

First time i have seen 2BM in mainstream guides. Maybe i missed others but thought it was interesting that the masses maybe converted!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Not a bad little guide to be fair. ok its not as advanced as the lengths most of us go to but if your a sunday washer you could do worse than follow that IMO


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

So does fairy liquid cause swirls, can't see how??


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

qstix said:


> So does fairy liquid cause swirls, can't see how??


no the dust/debris particles do the swirling while you move it around your paint


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Do you think halfords sponsered that? The only products specifically referenced in there were halfords own

EDIT just spotted this:


> The products used in this article were supplied by Halfords.
> 
> Halfords currently have a three for two offer on all cleaning products


3 for 2 is back?!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes, a step forward for 'mainstream' for sure...I was surprised to see this line though (in the 'advanced' option if doing more than just a wash):
_'13. Dry the clay bar and store it away for next time'_

Seems to have completely missed the point there. Luckily I think most kits that the general public would get (Meguiar's quick clay or similar) are likely to say in the instructions to throw away the used piece....

Regards,
Clive.


----------

